# House for rent



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 2/1 Brick house for rent on the county line of Navarre /Mary Esther , the back yard meets Eglin reservation archery area also has fish pond on property, the house has tile through out except in the bedrooms, single car garage, fireplace , sunroom, and large workshop out back w/power Im asking $825 /month but For the PFF $800 pm For Details thanks for looking!


----------

